# Could my gut be right? is he cheating?



## dorado23 (May 11, 2009)

Well I have been married for 5 years and have 2 girls. I was having a rocky relationship w my H to the point that I moved in w my mom and he moved in w his. I caught him at a storage unit he had that I did not have access to with another woman. He thought I was stupid because he came out when I was waiting outside and was rushing me to follow him. I waited outside when he left and sure enough a girl comes out in her car and ignores me. Well he called me a psycho and everything u can imagine. The next day he confesses he was seeing her but did nothing. I am not sure if I believe him or her because I spoke w her also and she says the same thing. Well we got basck together because before I caught him I found out I was pregnant again and was going to have an abortion. But God made me change my mind and I decided to keep my baby.

We got back together and everything has been fine, but.. the Big but, he has been a little suspicious with a coworker of his and I am not sure if I am overreacting or if maybe something is going on. He works at a warehouse for a company that has only 3 employees, him the receptionist and his boss. The receptionist calls him all the time and he walks outside to talk and never answers infront of me. He says its for work but why does he have to talk in private. He also talks about her to me for no reason, about her life and her issues.

Now lately he has been going to work an hour earlier than normal and it is very weird to me, he says he is going to the warehouse but if I call he never answers, and they open at 9 and he is there at 8. I dont know what to do, but I am for sure that if he is cheating I am not giving him another chance, I deserve more and this suspicion is killing me. I am not sure how to even find out with out him knowing. Any advice?


----------



## SaxonMan (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, IMO, he is definitely cheating. The way he is acting, it is enough anyway. He isn't treating you right.

Notwithstanding paranoia, not only is your partner's job to NOT cheat, but it's their job to make sure you're comfortable and KNOW that they're not cheating.
He is doing the opposite.


----------



## Princemomma (May 11, 2009)

SaxonMan said:


> Yes, IMO, he is definitely cheating. The way he is acting, it is enough anyway. He isn't treating you right.
> 
> Notwithstanding paranoia, not only is your partner's job to NOT cheat, but it's their job to make sure you're comfortable and KNOW that they're not cheating.
> He is doing the opposite.


I completely agree. Its your partners job to make sure you are secure with the relationship.


----------



## Chloebluegreen (May 26, 2009)

Hi dorado23,

What a horrible situation to be in, as I know from experience that the worst part is the not knowing. I hope things work out for you as it is always more difficult when you have children to consider and you suspect something like this. 

I must agree with the previous people who replied to your post though, his actions all do seem to point to cheating, let's just hope we're all wrong.

Good luck


----------



## tofindme (Jun 1, 2009)

:iagree: hugs hun I do hope things work out. I also know that the not knowing part is the worst.


----------

